

They laughed when I sat down at the piano, but when I started to play - karterk
http://www.versacreations.net/advertising/165/famous-headline-1-they-laughed-when-i-sat-down-at-the-piano-but-when-i-started-to-play/

======
xekul
Tested Advertising Methods, by John Caples (the writer of this headline), is
one of the best books you can buy on how to write advertising copy.

~~~
jeremydavid
Make sure you get the 4th edition... the 5th edition is terrible, as most of
it was re-written by another author and Caples' famous ads are replaced by
"new examples" that are vastly inferior.

------
Vivtek
At the bottom of the page, the article implies that the subject of the ad
started to _strum_ the piano, at which point I realized that they had reason
to laugh; the subject of the ad was a professional comedian, thus: "They
laughed when I sat down at the piano, but when I started to play they _really_
bust a gut!"

So really, this was the story of a total success.

------
gujk
The repeated misuse of punctuation when quoting the headline undermines the
story.

------
grifaton
So what was this an advert for? Clicking on the advert itself just gives a
404.

~~~
gmkoliver
Music lessons by correspondence. Here's a working link,

<http://www.powerwriting.com/caples.html>

